# Deer Gun



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)

Im looking for a good deer gun that can shoot slugs realy good, can anyone help me out. I was thinking about buying me the Model 1300 Ranger Deer or the Model 1300 Black Shadow Deer, does anyone know anything about these? please get back with me asap thank you alot


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a 1300 slug, 2 things, I don't like the trigger it has alot of creep, and it is what is called a speed pump. When you shoot it automatically starts to open to eject shell, this makes it very difficult to bench rest and shoot. I shoot Remington Core Lokt Ultra 2 3/4 shells and mine groups decent out to 100 yards. Haven't tried paper past that. I have a 4x32 simmons pro diamond scope. The factory open sights suck. If I don't sell mine after this season, I will have the trigger fixed. Other than that it is fine.


----------

